# Weathering new tires



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2013)

I recently acquired a bike with a nice set of WW U.S. Royal Chain tires. Since all my bikes are riders, I picked up some new tires as not to damage the vintage rubber. I've read threads on how to help whiten old whitewalls, but is there a known method to yellow new tires a bit to better match a bike's "patina"? Thanks in advance for any help. Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2013)

My rider has 1 year old white walls and they are already yellowed with some cracking. I noticed they really started aging and yellowing when I started parking it on the patio a few months ago, it gets the morning sun until 11:00. My indoor kept bikes haven't yellowed or cracked so I can say a direct sunlight will do some quick aging. Maybe hang the wheels on the clothes line for a bit?


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 18, 2013)

*If you drive a truck to work*

Just dump them in the bed and forget about them for a few months,flip to even the exposure.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a bowl of dirty mineral spirits that I use for degreasing. I'd take a sponge of that and rub it around on the tire. Let it dry then clean it off. I've yet to try it but I've thought about it several times.

Or maybe rub a hot, wet tea bag.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for ideas guys. I'm hoping for something a bit quicker than letting the ol' sunshine do it's thing. I'm liking the tea bag idea. I'll try it later today & see.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I have a bowl of dirty mineral spirits that I use for degreasing. I'd take a sponge of that and rub it around on the tire. Let it dry then clean it off. I've yet to try it but I've thought about it several times.
> 
> Or maybe rub a hot, wet tea bag.




Heh heh, you said "rub a hot wet tea bag...."


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, I'm off work and on my way home to do some tea-bagging. Hope my girlfriend is home...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2013)

Use your tea bags to wipe on a coat of Wesson vegetable oil.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Heh heh, you said "rub a hot wet tea bag...."




I did! And if you're going to try this, Chris, don't even rub it on the tire--just massage it between your fingers and practice often in public.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Well, I'm off work and on my way home to do some tea-bagging. Hope my girlfriend is home...




Wow, does your girlfriend help you rusticate tires?!?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, does your girlfriend help you rusticate tires?!?




Hmmm....not exactly.  She has however helped me with tea-bagging in the past.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2013)

All this tea bag talk reminded me of one of the most brilliant sites ever conceived (though not a high brow kind of brilliant). Unfortunately it seems to have fallen into disuse and hasn't been updated in years. Warning NS4W! 

http://teabagsontoptubes.wordpress.com/page/4/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> All this tea bag talk reminded me of one of the most brilliant sites ever conceived (though not a high brow kind of brilliant). Unfortunately it seems to have fallen into disuse and hasn't been updated in years. Warning NS4W!
> 
> http://teabagsontoptubes.wordpress.com/page/4/




Hmmm... I may need to contribute to that site.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2013)

Late night tea-bagging...






I boiled up 4 big pots of cheap tea from the 99Cent store. Box of 100 tea-bags for .99.  I let the water cool down a bit, dumped all the tea into a large plastic container & dunked the tire in,rotating every 15min or so to try & keep the potential color uniform. Did this for about 2hrs, then took it out & let it sit til morning. I checked it beside the untouched new tire & there is a definate difference. Not sure whether I'm going to get it a bit darker or not. I'm pretty happy with it dulling down the bright whitewall.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2013)

Now for a big pot of three day old coffee to finish it off.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 21, 2013)

Watered down black acrylic paint.  Brush it on, then wipe it off.  It will remain in the cracks and slightly stain everywhere.  That's what I have done in the past.  A kind of "antiquing" technique.
Keep a wet towel handy in case too much is left behind.


----------

